# Room Setup and Security



## zombietomb (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi all, i will be applying for my DWA this year, and have been trying to fond any images of other keepers hots rooms, just to see other ideas as far as how others set their room up, the various forms of security and really to give me a clearer idea of what im aiming for. I have looked through the threads but found very little, thanks in advance for any help


----------



## AJ76 (May 24, 2011)

What you will need to get is what a clear idea your council will want.

It all starts with them. Sit with them and discuss first then they will tell you what is required.

Once you have got that then you can build on all the extras with regards to extra security and safety.

What you have to remember is what is good for one keeper may not be good for you?

I have gone over the top with my room as I have kids in the house. If I didn't have kids I would have done my room a little different.

Hope that helps

Alex


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

There are some keepers in your area with DWA licenses currently so the council should have an idea of what they are looking for. 

I have found that councils can be pretty hit or miss with what they know about licensing or what they are looking for, but there are levels of safety which are a good idea to have regardless of whats being asked. These are a few that are my opinion.

A viewing window into the room so that you can check and see before entering.

A lightswitch outside of the room.

Hooks and fire extinguishers outside of the room.

Some form of emergency lighting.

Basic envenomation protocals.

Locking vivs.

A good selection of handling tools.

These are just the very basics, and your council will be able to give you a more comprehensive list of specific requirents.

I personally loved tubes I wouldnt want to be without them when working with any venomous snake they are invaluable.


----------

